# Advice on shipping goods to cape town



## Kalibra (Jun 3, 2012)

Howzit, everyone, I am a newbie on the site, joined today. 

Can anyone recommend through personal use, a company who can handle all of my shipping needs, including packing, and shipment door to door.. O' yeah, and at a reasonable price, that will not break the bank 

Last question.

I have a trusty rover 620, 1997, cost me 1,000 pounds, it is still in lovely condition, and I would at to leave it behind. Can anyone Tell me what it would cost approximately to get it to cape town, and on he road, would I need to roadworthy it once I get home?

Thanks.


----------



## chrisc2615 (Jun 30, 2012)

You need to do your homework re the movers in England. However you do it, it is expensive. And don't forget about insurance

I would definitely not bring a Rover 620. It would be difficult to maintain here, on account of never been sold, and likewise have a poor resale value.

The only cars to consider are ones which are identical to those sold in SA - Golf 5 and 6, most French cars, some Fiat models, Toyota and Nissan. Even Honda models in the UK are different from here


----------

